# Do you make your bed every morning?



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

Silly question - nothing to do with cooking - just wondering - do you make your bed every morning?

I do, perfectly, throw pillows and everything else on top.


----------



## YT2095 (May 5, 2007)

yup, either me or the wife does this, depends who`s last to get out the pit.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 5, 2007)

no, one of the perks of having a wife


----------



## RMS (May 5, 2007)

Honestly?  Nope, not everyday anyway.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 5, 2007)

Yep, every day. Except today--I will wash the sheets today.

If Ed McMahon ever brings my money, I will have the maid wash the sheets every day, and hang them in the sun to dry.

I even feel a bit funny leaving a motel room without making my bed.


----------



## college_cook (May 5, 2007)

I make my bed never.  It's not that I mind making the bed, but it just doesn't seem to be as comfortable slipping into a perfectly made bed as one that looks slept in.  Probably just a mental quirk of mine.


----------



## Alix (May 5, 2007)

I don't "make the bed" in terms of smoothing everything out and tucking in the sheets, I shake the duvet and put that on correctly and call it done.


----------



## Lugaru (May 5, 2007)

I pretty much do just when I have company or a date...


----------



## Katie H (May 5, 2007)

I make ours pretty much the way Alix makes hers and do it every day.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2007)

The bed gets made when the sheets are changed or when we are expecting guests.  Otherwise, no.


----------



## sattie (May 5, 2007)

Nope... bed is in total chaos every day... I only make it when we are having company over, and even then it is a rag-tag job!!


----------



## legend_018 (May 5, 2007)

I don't. My mother and father do though and I grew up having to make my bed. My DH certainly doesn't "lol". Sometimes I will if I'm feeling up for it. When the sheets get changed, the bed gets made. Perhaps if company is coming and I think they are going to go into my room, not likely though.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 5, 2007)

Well it gets made daily! If done by me then, not the best job in the world for sure. I love fresh sheets air dried in the wind and sun! Nothing like clean sheets every other day!!...... Zzzzzz Zzzzzzzz


----------



## StirBlue (May 5, 2007)

People don't invest in as much bedding as they used to.  Nowadays maybe two sets of sheets at the most per bed.  With some extra backups.  

   When I pull the covers over my head for an extra few minutes of sleep to dream about sleeping in, it's made.


----------



## YT2095 (May 5, 2007)

it would be interesting to see if we have any Ex-Military lads on here, and how they answer


----------



## Emily (May 5, 2007)

Nope, I don't. To be honest it's the last thing on my mind at 7:30am when I'm getting up for school. I'm lucky I'm still young enough to have my mum do these things for me :P

But on rare ocassion, if I do make it I only shake out the duvet and put it on right. I have little patience for much else.


----------



## lulu (May 5, 2007)

I do a full sheet change twice a week, I love frsh linen, and preferably white.  I have a couple of non-white sets of sheets from student days and they get used sometimes, but not so often.  Because I do a full change twice weekly I do not strip and retuck daily, my bottom sheets (flat not fitted!) would not dare move in that time!  But because I don't strip fully daily I leave it to air, so plump pillows and fold back duvet, and any blankets and top sheets.  These days I'm home so I remake after a good airing around lunch time, when I'm working I fold it all up when I get home from work, or just before bed.  

I like beautiful linen, and aking the bed is an oppertunity to enjoy it.  Folding back everything neatly I can do as I get up, takes seconds, I can make from scratch in justa few minutes.  But its a few moments with beautiful things I have chosen, its a pleasure, (I sound worryingly obsessive but its my philosphy towards most things in the home, things should be beautiful and useful or  not in my house, lol)


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

college_cook said:
			
		

> I make my bed never. It's not that I mind making the bed, but it just doesn't seem to be as comfortable slipping into a perfectly made bed as one that looks slept in. Probably just a mental quirk of mine.


 
How funny College Cook - I am the exact opposite, I would rather get into a bed that is made than an unmade bed! Knowing me, it is a mental quirk of mind!


----------



## shpj4 (May 5, 2007)

I definitely make my bed every morning - my bedroom has a half canape over the bed and the wall behind my bed is in the same fabric as my bedspread.  

I love looking at the bedroom when everything is in place.


----------



## goodgiver (May 5, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The bed gets made when the sheets are changed or when we are expecting guests. Otherwise, no.


  I'm with you Andy


----------



## texasgirl (May 5, 2007)

I don't have time to. But, I HAVE to make it before I lay down at night. Ticks DH off so badly!! I just can't stand to get into a messed up bed. It all has to be swept smooth and top folded back just right too. I have a few quirks that drive my husband completely nuts. LOL


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 5, 2007)

Sort of,I have down comforters summer and heavier winter ones.So I do my bed like they do in Germany no top sheet no blankets no bed spread you just cover down comforter with a duvet cover.I put on two duvet covers.Just straighten out bed and thats it.I also got rid of the extra pillows and shams.It's the best sleep to me no getting the top sheet and blankets getting all twisted up.Plus the down keeps you warm and cool depending on your body temp.


----------



## middie (May 5, 2007)

Nope. Even when company's over I just shut my bedoom door.


----------



## QSis (May 5, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised at all the non-bedmakers!  I thought everyone out of college made their beds daily!

Takes less than a minute to make it in the morning.  So much nicer to come home to, to look at any time of day, and to climb into at night.

Lee


----------



## pdswife (May 5, 2007)

We have a waterbed so...every morning the covers and spread get pulled up tight so Lily lily Queen of Cats doesn't work her claws in to the matteress but it doesn't really get made....


----------



## amber (May 5, 2007)

Yes, I always make the bed.  I cannot stand getting into bed if the covers are all over the place.  I cant sleep if the sheets are pulled out, and the comforter not in place.


----------



## Dove (May 5, 2007)

*it would be interesting to see if we have any Ex-Military lads on here, and how they answer 

Paul was retired Navy but he had me to make the bed for the last 52 years...

Now?...it doesn't always get made every day. It just isn't that important anymore.*


----------



## expatgirl (May 6, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Sort of,I have down comforters summer and heavier winter ones.So I do my bed like they do in Germany no top sheet no blankets no bed spread you just cover down comforter with a duvet cover.I put on two duvet covers.Just straighten out bed and thats it.I also got rid of the extra pillows and shams.It's the best sleep to me no getting the top sheet and blankets getting all twisted up.Plus the down keeps you warm and cool depending on your body temp.




Well, JMCrew, that explains why everytime I go through Germany and overnight in Frankfurt (3 different hotels now) that they arrange their beds that way----I have to admit that it is very comfortable and I always get a good night's rest!


----------



## csalt (May 6, 2007)

Made every day; bottom sheets pulled straight, *NO *wrinkles. Duvets and pillows shaken and replaced. Can't bear to see the beds unmade and in a mess. Since DH had his op and needs the adjustable bed we have 2 singles and I *hate *it after 39 years sharing a double. The adjustable has been wonderful for him though so I can't grudge him that can I?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

Hardly ever I must admit. The only times that it gets made is if company comes over, and at night i do a quick straighten.


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 6, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm surprised at all the non-bedmakers! I thought everyone out of college made their beds daily!
> 
> Takes less than a minute to make it in the morning. So much nicer to come home to, to look at any time of day, and to climb into at night.
> 
> Lee


 
Right on!!!!


----------



## Constance (May 6, 2007)

I alway made my bed every day...couldn't stand to get into an un-made bed. But we have a water bed which is lower than a regular bed, and it hurts my back something awful to make it. After looking at messy sheets for several months, I came to a solution. We sleep on top of the bedspread, and each cover up with our own coverlets. All I have to do to make it look neat is fluff the pillows and spread out or fold the coverlets.


----------



## texasgirl (May 6, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm surprised at all the non-bedmakers! I thought everyone out of college made their beds daily!
> 
> Takes less than a minute to make it in the morning. So much nicer to come home to, to look at any time of day, and to climb into at night.
> 
> Lee


 

The reason I don't have time to make mine in the morning, DH is still in until right as I'm telling him bye. I will not be late to my job for any reason, not even a bed. Resides, I don't know how big your bed is, but, it takes a lot longer than a minute to make mine.

Ya know, not everyone in the world cares whether or not a bed is made. DH can't stand that I make it at all. He says why bother when your going to mess it up anyway.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 6, 2007)

Part of my morning routine!


----------



## Barbara L (May 7, 2007)

I'm with Alix and Katie E.  I do pull the top sheet and comforter up.  If the cat jumps up on the bed during the day I don't want anything on the sheet if his little "puddy paws" are dirty, and if the horse (oops, I mean our new puppy) jumps on there I don't want his baseball mitts on the sheets either.  James is often in bed when I leave so I just usually tuck it all in over his head.     Just kidding of course!  He probably wouldn't notice though!  Even though I don't make it "properly" I do think one of the best feelings in the world is a freshly made bed, tightly tucked, with freshly washed and dried sheets, blankets, and pillow cases.

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara (May 7, 2007)

I am a bed maker. I have a real bedspread not the more popular "duvets" I like the look better. I have one for summer that is lighter.

Since we moved to 2 story house and our bedroom is on the second floor I have been able to not make the bed up, but I still prefer having the bed made. Hospital corners and all!


----------



## mudbug (May 7, 2007)

Nope.  Got paid to do it as a hotel maid during college summers.  Not paid to do it now.


----------



## CharlieD (May 7, 2007)

After years of fighting with DW, and trying to make her to the bed, I gave up. No more bed making.

I love the made up bed though.


----------



## lindatooo (May 8, 2007)

I make the bed each and every morning but it's so easy! We have a Sleigh Bed and the bedding tucks in so tightly when I change the sheets all I need do is pull up the bedding and toss the pillows and decor pillows on top - takes me about 2 minutes - unless, of course, the Queen Cat is still sleeping at the foot of the bed...then it's like shifting a ton to straighten the sheets! 

One caveat - when DH is out of town the bed does not get made!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 8, 2007)

Well I say a clean bed is better then a made up bed as long as it's clean.Who cares? If you take add up all the minutes it takes to make beds every day in your life span how many years do you take off your life.You could be sitting down and enjoying a good cup of coffe or tea instead.
Not to worry grasshopper the bed will always be there for you made or unmade!


----------



## VeraBlue (May 9, 2007)

Indeed I do!!   In fact, on the weekends, I won't even go down for a normal breakfast till the bed is made.

Now my kids....that's a different matter entirely!


----------



## Flightschool (May 9, 2007)

Not very often, most of the time I just throw everything on straight.


----------



## Phil (May 9, 2007)

Yes, everyday.


----------

